# Map of the Forum



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I took an online class where we went and pinned our location on a mapping program. Is this something we might be interested in doing? Or is it giving away too much info?

I went to the site the class used and it generated a 'free' map. I haven't a clue how many pins we can add or if the link will work but here it goes. I added Jack and me to it using the simple marker. Location = city, state

https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=952137&add=1

I hope it works. If not, it was worth a try.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I took an online class where we went and pinned our location on a mapping program. Is this something we might be interested in doing? Or is it giving away too much info?
> 
> I went to the site the class used and it generated a 'free' map. I haven't a clue how many pins we can add or if the link will work but here it goes. I added Jack and me to it using the simple marker. Location = city, state
> 
> ...


I added Kodi and me!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It work!! Cool! We are always asking if anyone knows anyone in a certain region. Even if it restricts the number of pins, we could always start a second map.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Ooh, I did it too. That's cool!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Yaaay we're on too, all the way across the water.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I added mine as well. Great idea!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oops! Deb, I think you are the "Anonymous" in St. Paul. LOL! You can edit that by clicking on "Anonymous".

I should have started this thread in "Introduce Yourselves". It would have been a better spot. Oh well.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is the link again, in case other people want to try.

https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=952137&add=1


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

No longer nameless!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

We're in!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Done!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

We're mapped!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Me and the pups are on the MAP!!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I added!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The West Coast is waking up and getting coffee.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Great idea! I added Wags and me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

If you want, when you add yourself to the map and identify yourself, perhaps include your forum name. I changed my pin to "Jack & Pam (morriscsps)". That way we recognize each other. 

You can update your pin by clicking your name.

https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=952137&add=1


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE this!!! I know we have at least one more down under, and there are a few in Europe and Canada... And lots more in the U.S.

I did what you did, Pam, and included Kodi's forum photo too.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'm still waiting for the Seattle people to finish their 2nd or 3rd cup of coffee, and put themselves on the map!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

This is a lot of fun! Nice having a visual of where everyone's from. I added Manny and I along with a picture of his first visit to an outdoor restaurant at one of our marinas. 

Karen, I never noticed how long Kodi's hair is in his profile picture. How on earth do you keep him clean when it's wet outside?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler and I are on the map too!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I also like it because we can see where we could plan playdates.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I learned about the map through one of those free online classes through Coursera. 30,000 people around the world signed up for it and pinned their location on the course's map. It was amazing.

I am glad everyone is able to get it to work. 
https://www.zeemaps.com/map?group=952137&add=1


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't suggest one does this, but you can zoom in and actually place the marker right on your residence (in satellite view). Scary!!! I imagine someday this will be in Live View, Big Brother will really be watching!!!:behindsofa:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Eeeeep!!! DON'T DO THAT!!!  I would have the police station as my house. Or maybe the animal rescue. If someone want a doggie, go get one there. Just not my doggie.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Tammy's husband is going to love this.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I added my location but it seems to have overwritten Eileen's. How do you add multiple people from the same city?


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Zoom in fairly close and manually place the marker next to hers. As you can see, hers is on this building, put yours somewhere else.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

This fun…We are added


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Den&Barb said:


> Zoom in fairly close and manually place the marker next to hers. As you can see, hers is on this building, put yours somewhere else.


That was what I was going to suggest. Some areas are going to be more crowded than others. Karen and I only live 10 miles from each other so we are stacked. NY and NJ area is going to be a mess until you zoom in close.

You can change the marker color too so that it stands out.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

MarinaGirl said:


> I added my location but it seems to have overwritten Eileen's. How do you add multiple people from the same city?


I was able to slide you over a little as Barb suggested. I moved you to a baseball field/soccer field.  Much nicer than a building. Zoomed out - you are still stacked but as you get closer, there is separation. You can try moving it more.

I guess we can move each other around.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Den&Barb said:


> Zoom in fairly close and manually place the marker next to hers. As you can see, hers is on this building, put yours somewhere else.


What, Benjamin and I are up around the 15th floor of some big building downtown??? Too funny. I noticed that when there are a lot of people in a clump you can zoom in and they are separated, but did not realize that you can have so much control over where you put your pin. I think I will pass on putting it on my house, thank you. When I get a chance maybe I will move it to the animal shelter... or maybe my favorite tavern.  Not that I have one, really. I know, the dog park where we have the Havanese meetups! OK, I'm supposed to be working right now, I'll do it later. I love this map, it's really fun to see where everyone is!


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

This is cool! I just added mine.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

emichel said:


> What, Benjamin and I are up around the 15th floor of some big building downtown??? Too funny. I noticed that when there are a lot of people in a clump you can zoom in and they are separated, but did not realize that you can have so much control over where you put your pin. I think I will pass on putting it on my house, thank you. When I get a chance maybe I will move it to the animal shelter... or maybe my favorite tavern.  Not that I have one, really. I know, the dog park where we have the Havanese meetups! OK, I'm supposed to be working right now, I'll do it later. I love this map, it's really fun to see where everyone is!


Eileen - your marker is on the Seattle Central Library and I just moved mine to the Space Needle.


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

I added mine too!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> Eileen - your marker is on the Seattle Central Library and I just moved mine to the Space Needle.


Awesome! We can play games chasing each other all over the place. People who live in the same area can move their pins around to visit each other. Whoo, this is big!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DawnH said:


> This is a lot of fun! Nice having a visual of where everyone's from. I added Manny and I along with a picture of his first visit to an outdoor restaurant at one of our marinas.
> 
> Karen, I never noticed how long Kodi's hair is in his profile picture. How on earth do you keep him clean when it's wet outside?


He gets dirty.  if he's just wet, I towel him off around the edges, and brush him out once he's completely dry. If he gets really muddy, he gets an "undercarriage wash" in the sink. And he gets a "real" bath about once a week.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

OH NO! We have another Anonymous! This time it is in Birmingham, Alabama. Any ideas who it is?


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

A very east coast centric group, are we. I'm lonely.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Not as bad as our lone Aussie and French Havs. I know we have other non-North American Havs. 

There must be other Havs in your area, Deb. I only started the thread this morning.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I hope that eventually all HF members will be on the map. Maybe it could be a requirement, along with the two post minimum. Well, maybe not. Of course there will be clumps in the more populous areas, but I think it will take a while for the map to fill in to be a more accurate representation of the distribution of HF members. Well, I've always loved maps anyway -- I really don't know why -- so I am thoroughly enjoying this.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't feel lonely…Only three in California


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am just hoping that the free option of the map site doesn't limit the amount of pins. I couldn't find that info. They mention uploads. Are pins uploads? We shall see..... It is beyond my expertise.


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Done! What a neat idea!


----------



## DebbyTutton (Oct 18, 2013)

*French Havs*

There are very few Havs in France if the number of breeders is anything to go by. I found 11 breeders in the whole of France !

The one I eventually went to was a 7 hour drive from me which is a long way considering you can drive from the bottom to the top in 10 hours.
I know one other Hav which I met by chance. Both of us nearly fell over as our dogs nuzzled. :biggrin1:

Poodles seem to be dog of choice by anyone except farmers who go for beefy bruisers. We live in the center of a farming community (walnuts, hazelnuts, plums, kiwi, peaches, apples & pears).

Bill and I are retired so have Lucie our Golden Retriever (5 years) and now Alfie (9 months). Not to mention 2 cats (Cut Throat Lil & Couch Potato Jez) and 3 chickens (Pinky, Bluey and Bob).


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

DebbyTutton said:


> Not to mention 2 cats (Cut Throat Lil & Couch Potato Jez)


ound: I am picturing an evil little furry French assassin. We need pics of this nefarious duo.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm sure things haves changed, but when I lived in Germany, I think there were 3 long-haired dachshunds for every other type of breed. When I moved back to the U.S., I got ne myself.


----------



## DebbyTutton (Oct 18, 2013)

morriscsps said:


> ound: I am picturing an evil little furry French assassin. We need pics of this nefarious duo.


Here are a couple of photos of them. Couch Potato Jez (Jezabelle) is the tabby and Cut Throat Lil is the beauty. Don't be fooled by her looks though - so many have been at their cost! She loves people I must add but everything else is fair game especially if it has blood running through its veins. Her trophy list includes snakes, lizards, newts, slow worms, worms, mice, rats, voles, shrews, frogs, toads, bats, moles, red squirrels, birds of any shape and size including kingfisher and hoopoo), koi carp (we won't dwell on that one), wild boar (she lost against that one) and cars (she lost there too - although survived so I guess she won).


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Yikes! A deadly beauty. A koi? boar?  I think Couch Potato Jez is more my speed.  They are beautiful.


----------



## DebbyTutton (Oct 18, 2013)

morriscsps said:


> Yikes! A deadly beauty. A koi? boar?  I think Couch Potato Jez is more my speed.  They are beautiful.


Thank you, We love them, but then we love all our animals :biggrin1:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Goodness…That's pretty funny.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, that's quite a list of trophies! She doesn't look the part. Very pretty cats.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Just added our pin!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Atticus and I are on . Can we make this a "STICKY" ? So we can always find it?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmm... I put the thread in the wrong forum. I should have put it in "Introduce Yourself." Could a moderator shift it or we could create a new thread over there and ask them to 'stick it'? That might be the easiest way.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

So far, I'm the only one between California and Missouri!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

There has to be more of you out there. 

Okay, I am going to create a new thread and nicer explanation over in "Introduce yourself". Hopefully, we can get a moderator to pin it.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> I took an online class where we went and pinned our location on a mapping program. Is this something we might be interested in doing? Or is it giving away too much info?
> 
> I went to the site the class used and it generated a 'free' map. I haven't a clue how many pins we can add or if the link will work but here it goes. I added Jack and me to it using the simple marker. Location = city, state
> 
> ...


How do you delete or move a pin to a different location?


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Oops. I put myself in twice with no way to delete the original pin that I can find. Sorry.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Bump! So many new members, I thought they would enjoy seeing this, and hopefully adding their locations.


----------

